# Riverside, California



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

lovely city! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be renamed Riverside, USA?! just like all the other threads...


----------



## natepdx (Nov 11, 2006)

I used to travel to Riverside regularly from age 2 till my 20's as my grandparents live there. I don't mean to talk smack about the place but it has to be the most depressing, dirty, trashy city in California(Fresno might give Riverside competition). I cry every time I have to go back and see grandpa and I count the minutes till I leave. I usually pay a visit to the Mission Inn area but it still leaves me unsatisfied. Various family members have lived or are living still in Riverside for at least 60 years so I have heard the stories and seen the pictures and have my own memories of the place so I know what I'm talking about. That said, I think it could have been a wonderful city if it had been planned right... maybe there's still time.???


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^
yeah, kind agree with you also. i used to go to March ARB for my reserve weekends (from Ventura County) and i could never really adjust to it over the years...the whole desert, Inland Empire scene just wasn't for me...those 90+ degree summer heat doesn't help either! coming from a coastal community, Riverside seemed too distant and 'out in the moondocks'.....it is a developed area though with lots of construction and housing boom (well, it might of slowed down now)....i guess it's just different 'strokes for different folks'


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

nice pics I have been to california just once but I LOVE IT !!! I HAD A GREAT TIME THERE


----------



## PragmaticIdealist (Jun 22, 2009)

Riverside is great. It's a sizable city, geographically, so it has its favored quarters just as Los Angeles, Pasadena, and other larger cities do. But, to say that the place is dirty, trashy, and depressing is completely inaccurate, unless the relatives you visited live in a particularly bad part of the city that gave you an inaccurate perception of the entire place.

During the first half of the last century, Riverside was the wealthiest city per capita in the United States, and that legacy has survived and is being restored and expanded every day despite the proximity the city has to Los Angeles and Orange Counties, which have gradually had the effect of suburbanizing what was originally a self-contained city. 

Remove oil and the automobile from the equation, and Riverside is one of the best cities in California. There's no reason more sustainable development, which is happening now, can't return the city to its original greatness.


----------



## PragmaticIdealist (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## PragmaticIdealist (Jun 22, 2009)

By the way, the Inland Empire, like much of the rest of southern California, is not a desert. The Mediterranean climate in the valleys produces cool and moist Winters with warm and dry Summers. It's the same natural cycle one can find in the South of France or in western Italy.

I don't live in Riverside, myself, but I have a problem when people make assertions that are based on a very narrow view of something. Riverside is full of works by people like Frederick Law Olmsted, Myron Hunt, and Julia Morgan, and they deserve better.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful place! :drool:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

= nice


----------



## vidgms (Feb 11, 2008)

We really need to get a more up to date picture of the city overall. We have had the Regency Tower built which adds a little to the skyline. 

Also, I never noticed that orange building behind the Bank of California building. Maybe because I never see it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Riverside its a very nice, beautiful town - lovely place; thanks for those photos


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

soup or man said:


> The metric system is the work of the devil.


USA is the only one who still uses the english system. Why dont you adapt to the rest of the world? Metric system sounds like more logical.


----------



## Chewsif (Apr 7, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Riverside is charming. I could not live that far from the ocean unless of course I lived on a great lake in Chicago or Toronto. If the ocean is more than an hour away I get anxiety.
> I give credit to those living in the "Heartland" or Inland Empire.
> 
> Right now I live 15 blocks from the Atlantic.


I live almost at the farthest point east in Riverside and it only takes me 50 minutes with little or no traffic, to get to Newport and maybe 55 minutes to Huntington, so you're in luck! Just don't go during rush hour.  

(I know this is an old post but I just came across it finally lol)


----------



## PragmaticIdealist (Jun 22, 2009)

Chewsif said:


> I live almost at the farthest point east in Riverside and it only takes me 50 minutes with little or no traffic, to get to Newport and maybe 55 minutes to Huntington, so you're in luck! Just don't go during rush hour.
> 
> (I know this is an old post but I just came across it finally lol)


 And, Metrolink's service directly to the San Clemente Pier makes beachgoing even more convenient.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Shouldn't this thread be renamed Riverside, USA?! just like all the other threads...


Yes, certainly it should, but... Does the thread name bother you?

BTW, I´ve been to there a couple of times when I went to LA, and it looks like a quiet and nice place


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Columbia Ave grade separation project in the City of Riverside was the first Prop. 1B Trade Corridor Improvement Fund project to be completed*










http://www.cleantransportationfunding.org/media_center/newsletter_articles/view/newsletter_49


----------



## Story (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I will visit soon Riverside California.

I have great expectations.

Greetings ..


----------

